# Build A Gaming PC $800



## Johnpy3786 (Dec 4, 2015)

I want to build a gaming pc for under 800 dollars. I want to be able to play fallout 4 and Black Ops 3 at 1080p 60fps. if possible maybe a 120gb Samsung ssd would be nice on my price point. also a 1080p 144gh monitor with g sync *(NOT INCLUDED WITH 800 DOLLAR COMPUTER)*


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Best place is to start here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2016-a-668661.html


----------



## Johnpy3786 (Dec 4, 2015)

Can some one give me a recommendation


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Well, our $800 Intel build recommendation would be a good idea.


----------

